# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Vreća za prljave pelene

## Ivček

Planiram naručiti nepropusnu vreću za prljave pelene jer mi ide na živce kad dođem od bake i dede i onda otvaram nekoliko plastičnih vrećica ili još gore kad ih moja mama zapakira da mi treba pola sata da izbavim pelenu, a i često zaboravim u torbu ubaciti vrećice. Ujedno sam mislila tu vreću nositi i u jaslice.
Ima li netko koju za preporučiti ili prodati?
Na ovoj stranici sam našla ali small mi se čini premala (2-3 pelene) a L prevelika (6-8 pelena):
http://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/aca...rder_Page.html

----------


## mama_i_vjeko

Ako znaš šivati lako je možeš sašiti i sama npr od onog materjala za zavjese za tuš ili PVC stolnjaka,PULa i sličnih nepropusnih materjala.

----------


## Ivček

Na žalost ne znam šivati, a i nemam neku krojačicu koja bi mi tak nešto napravila pa mi preostaje kupnja.

----------


## Tiwi

Hop!  

Ivček jesi nabavila? 

Meni je to zgodno, pogotovo za vrtić / jaslice pa me baš zanima...   :Grin:

----------


## Ivček

Nisam naručila još dok ne vidim jel bi nešto našla što bi imalo tu funkciju. Vidjela sam kod jedne cure nešto što mi isto izgleda, ona je kupila u nekoj knjižari (ne zna u kojoj) i koristi za šlape za školu, čini se nepropusno i špagicom se zateže. :?

----------

